# What is the International Presbyterian Church?



## Quatchu (Jan 11, 2011)

Ive been doing some reading and the "International Presbyterian Church" popped up. I tried to learn some more about what it is, but there website does not seem to have much and little else seems to appear online. 

I am aware of a group called the "International Baptist Convention" that has churches world wide in major non-English city's for internationals living abroad, seeking to allow them a church while they live overseas and also to try to reach out to Non-Christian who are living away from the family and home countries.

Is IPC anything like this, does it differ anyway from PCA or other Presbyterian denominations throughout the world?


----------



## Wayne (Jan 11, 2011)

I need to find out more about the International Presbyterian Church. Thanks for the reminder.
It is a small Presbytery level denomination of Presbyterian churches throughout Europe. 
Dr. Francis Schaeffer had a hand in helping to start the group.
Rev. Joel Rinn, a missionary to Italy, is currently serving as Stated Clerk for the IPC.


----------



## dudley (Jan 11, 2011)

The International Presbyterian Church (IPC) is a denomination of reformed churches in the United Kingdom and Europe with common commitments, beliefs, purpose, accountability and government.

They are committed to reformed theology as biblical and appear to be able to withstand the storms of our contemporary culture. They are committed to resisting independence and being a family of connected congregations – to aid one another to be obedient to God’s will and to help one another proclaim the Gospel in each local situations. 

They are committed to crossing class, racial and national-cultural boundaries, rather than to do what comes naturally. They say they are committed to the Lordship of Christ over all of life – so they hope to establish a beautiful Presbyterianism, something that is not narrow and restrictive but engaged in what is happening around us in our day.

They are a group that supports churches throughout the United Kingdom and the multicultural cities of Europe; working with congregations looking for a Presbyterian home, as well as beginning new communities with Presbyterian commitments.

Each church in the IPC has a Presbyterian system of government. Local churches are led by elders who are elected by their church members. The elders together form the IPC Synod which comprises two Presbyteries: the First IPC Presbytery of England (for English and European churches) and the Korean IPC Presbytery (for Korean churches in England). The formation of new European presbyteries under the banner of IPC Synod is under consideration.

According to information they have published on “What We Believe” They say the following:
We are a body of reformed evangelical churches that confess the five statements of reformed doctrine - Scripture alone, Christ alone, Grace alone, Faith alone and Glory to God alone. We believe that the Bible is the infallible and sufficient word of God and our ultimate authority.
We are desirous of spreading the message of the biblical gospel in its fullness and truth. We believe that central to the gospel are the Doctrines of Grace which reiterate the scriptural truth that we are all born spiritually dead but are regenerated by the grace of God through the work of the Holy Spirit, and, in salvation, are rescued only by God's sovereign grace through faith in Christ alone.
Our essential Biblical doctrines are embodied in the Westminster confession of faith: 


If you would like to contact the IPC with any questions about IPC, or require any information: The following information might help you…. 

First IPC Presbytery of England
Presbytery Moderator – 
Graham Weeks +44 (0) 208 9974706 
[email protected]

Presbytery Clerk – 
Roy Kunar +44 (0) 1925 762830 
[email protected]


e-mail: [email protected]


Articles 
International Presbyterian Church Articles:
These articles require Adobe Acrobat Reader - GET IT HERE

About IPC:
The Future of the International Presbyterian Church.
The Past of the International Presbyterian Church
Constitution:
IPC_Main_Constitution.pdf
BCO:
IPC_Procedural_Code.pdf

They also have a link on their site tomany reputable Reformed Protestant links:
» Third Millennium Ministries
» FIRST THINGS
» Reformation 21 » Reformation 21 Blog
» Reformation 21 » Home
» Christian Classics Ethereal Library
» The Reformed Theology Source: St. Giles Kingsway, Toronto, Ontario -- Reformed Theology books, essays, articles, sermons, and links.Banner of Truth Trust - Banner of Truth publishes a wide range of books by reformed writers and the Banner of Truth magazine.
» calvinistworldview.com
» Westminster Theological Seminary
» JETS On-Line
» Covenant Seminary - National Seminary of the Presbyterian Church in America (PCA)
» Answering Islam, A Christian-Muslim Dialog and Apologetic
» Veritas College International - Equiping to Serve
» ChristianityToday.com - Informing. Inspiring. Connecting. Equipping.
» Oak Hill College
» e-Sword - the Sword of the LORD with an electronic edge
» Theologische Universiteit Kampen
» Desiring God - God Centered Resources from the Ministry of John Piper: Sermons, Articles, Bible Studies about Jesus Christ, and more!
» Bible Software from The GRAMCORD Institute. Greek/Hebrew/English Bible research & learning tools.
» Paul Halsall/Fordham University: Internet History Sourcebooks 
Project
» The Proclamation Trust :: Home
» Rutherford House / Resourcing Biblical Ministries
» Discipleship Explored
» Christian books & Bible studies - The Good Book Co.
» L'Abri Fellowship England
» Christianity Explored
» The Official L'Abri Fellowship International Home Page
» Redeemer Presbyterian Church
» EPCEW Home Page
» Miami International Seminary
» Affinity - Church-centred Partnership for Bible-centred Christianity
» David Field
» DAVID FIELD
» Presbyterian Church in America


They appear to me to be a Reformed group with sound Presbyterian beliefs and system of Government.


----------



## Quatchu (Jan 13, 2011)

Thats helpful. The idea of International Presbyterian Church is very interesting to me.


----------

